# Shaw cable T.V. Winnipeg



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How come channel 41 that is suppose to be BBC News channel now shows Encore Avenue channel 63 when I connect cable directly to back of the t.v. ?

I need to use terminal cable box to get BBC channel 41 and Encore Avenue on channel 63 now.

Before I was able to get channel 41 as BBC news when I connect the cable directly to back of t.v..


Thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

They can change the channel if one is a digital signal and the other is analog.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

So there is nothing I can do on my end to change it ?

Thanks.



ebackhus said:


> They can change the channel if one is a digital signal and the other is analog.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I found out they just changed it back.

Thanks.


----------

